# Bermuda fertilizer



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

So I have a Bermuda lawn that should be coming out of dormancy this next week, I'm guessing. I have scalped and sprayed some preM down. Typically our soil is pretty nitrogen deficient and slightly low on PK. I have a calibrated battery powered sprayer that I recently started to use and I'm leaning towards spraying all fertilizer. I'm curious if granular would still need to be applied. I have a few different spray fertilizers that I picked up. One is a starter 10-10-10. Going to use 20-20-20 and urea throughout the season but curious on when to apply each. Separate or together?


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Bermuda typically is fed 1 lb of N/M. (M = 1000 sq ft). It seems like you have had a soil test. Put down the fertilizer that would correct any deficiencies you have in your soil. I typically put down something heavy in N and K. I have to much phosphorus so I avoid any fertilizer with P. I also spray Iron for a darker green lawn.

You could use the 10-10-10/20-20-20 to get your phosphorus and potassium levels up and then switch to the Urea and find some sulfate of potassium/muriate of potassium to spray along the urea. I am not sure what is a good sprayable phosphorus is but you can try and spray all three until you get your nutrient levels where they need to be.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> Bermuda typically is fed 1 lb of N/M. (M = 1000 sq ft). It seems like you have had a soil test. Put down the fertilizer that would correct any deficiencies you have in your soil. I typically put down something heavy in N and K. I have to much phosphorus so I avoid any fertilizer with P. I also spray Iron for a darker green lawn.
> 
> You could use the 10-10-10/20-20-20 to get your phosphorus and potassium levels up and then switch to the Urea and find some sulfate of potassium/muriate of potassium to spray along the urea. I am not sure what is a good sprayable phosphorus is but you can try and spray all three until you get your nutrient levels where they need to be.


Thank you four input. That makes sense. Is the idea to get a soil test every couple months to see if what your putting down alters your soil test? Thought about getting one of those homemade testers to see how accurate they are.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

adidasUNT8 said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > Bermuda typically is fed 1 lb of N/M. (M = 1000 sq ft). It seems like you have had a soil test. Put down the fertilizer that would correct any deficiencies you have in your soil. I typically put down something heavy in N and K. I have to much phosphorus so I avoid any fertilizer with P. I also spray Iron for a darker green lawn.
> ...


@adidasUNT8 
You typically get a soil test every 2-3 years. It has recommendations on what you should put down and how much. You can get some one from the local ag extension. I get mine down at the University of Georgia for like $6. They have different types of tests and charge depending on what is being tested. I actually took my chemistry students to the UGA Soil's Lab before COVID where they process soil samples.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

So the 46-0-0 urea states on the bag .5lb/1000 4x a year. It states to water it in. So this is promoting .23 lbs/nitrogen every 3 months as a granular. I'm wanting to spray this as a foliage application. I saw someone recommending .1 lb/1000. Any recommendations?


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

adidasUNT8 said:


> So the 46-0-0 urea states on the bag .5lb/1000 4x a year. It states to water it in. So this is promoting .23 lbs/nitrogen every 3 months as a granular. I'm wanting to spray this as a foliage application. I saw someone recommending .1 lb/1000. Any recommendations?


@adidasUNT8

I don't recommend spreading urea in granular form because of the potential to not be able to spread it evenly. When spraying you will want to do it either early morning or in the evening. You will want to start off light but it is recommended to not go above .25 lb/N per 1000 sq ft. It is also advised to use at least a gallon of water per 1000 as a carrier or more to prevent burning the tips. You would apply .25 lb/N per 1000 sq ft every week to get a full pound of N per 1000 for the month.

Check this video out https://www.turfnet.com/webinar_archives.html/the-ins-and-outs-of-foliar-fertilizers-r27/
They recommend adding a surfactant so that way it sticks better to the blades of grass and detail how majority of the nitrogen absorbed is absorbed within four hours.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> adidasUNT8 said:
> 
> 
> > So the 46-0-0 urea states on the bag .5lb/1000 4x a year. It states to water it in. So this is promoting .23 lbs/nitrogen every 3 months as a granular. I'm wanting to spray this as a foliage application. I saw someone recommending .1 lb/1000. Any recommendations?
> ...


Perfect! Thank you for this information.


----------

